# Got er DONE...



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Sort of proud of my first ever bottle oh Lizard Creek Liquid Gold lol








[/url] images hosting[/IMG]








[/url] screen shot windows 7[/IMG]


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Congratulations!

BTW those frames are spun about as clean as I have seen in 30 years. Glad I wasn't on that ride.


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Honey-4-All said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> BTW those frames are spun about as clean as I have seen in 30 years. Glad I wasn't on that ride.


LOL those were some unused frames along with frames that I used the crush and strain method of extraction.

More of a snapshot back drop, the honey in the jar is real though:}:thumbsup:

Thanks for your reply....








[/url] gifs upload[/IMG]


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

"LIKE"!!

Do I assume correctly you are a woman? Can I make some "friendly" comments without you, Barry and others thinking I am "attacking" you or saying that I am grumpy and mean? 

Let your honey "settle" for a few days before bottling. Most of the air bubbles in it will "rise" to the top in your bottling tank and you will get less suds in your jars. 

Fill the containers all the way up to the neck, they will look better and be more accurate wieght to the container size. 

Now I will retreat to my cave and no one else will need to "defend" themselves from my viciousness for a few days, or minutes.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> "LIKE"!!
> 
> Do I assume correctly you are a woman?


What's being a woman have to do with anything?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

:kn:Because a man would fill those containers to the very top!:digging:


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Charlie B said:


> What's being a woman have to do with anything?


For starters...... No guy in his right mind would get those frames that clean. Not one! Have to say I lay my chips on the side of Grumpies "sexist" comments. 

If were are wrong I'm gonna say any guy who uses a handle like SNOOKIE has got to be joshing us about where their from. My second bet says their true location is some island between SF and the Farallons. Defintly not Louisiana!


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Snookie said:


> Sort of proud of my first ever bottle oh Lizard Creek Liquid Gold lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job and great 1st bottle!! I liked your presentation photo!! Bet it tastes wonderful!


----------



## Yvesrow1 (Jan 27, 2013)

congrats, I made my first hundred honeybears this year... I know that feeling of satisfaction.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Snookie,

I can't tell from your profile photo if you're a woman or not. Some of the male Beekeepers here in SF have those kind of hats. Regardless, I would like to apologize to you and Barry on behalf of Odfrank for his behavior on your thread. I sent him some religious material today written by the Pope that I think will help his demeanor.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> What's being a woman have to do with anything?


When I commented on Laurie's frames,she felt she had to "defend" herself from my attack, and if I object to something my wife has done, I am "yelling" at her. So if Snookie is female, like the Snookie I see on cable TV, I don't want her to think I am "attacking her". Notice how I am trying to turn my comments on Beesource into a more Facebook atmosphere that Laurie wants. I put a "like" at the beginning of my comment. I want more "Friends"!


----------

